# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C > سوال: راهنمایی برای نوشتن بازی snake

## leopard

سلام ...

از دوستان اگه کسی بتونه کمک کنه ممنون میشم.

من C++‎ رو در حد کتاب چگونه با C++‎ برنامه بنویسیم دایتل بلدم و میخوام بازی snake رو بنویسم... از Visual studio 2008 استفاده میکنم ...win32 console application ...

حالا یه سری چیزا رو نمیدونم ...چندتاش رو الان میپرسم چندتاش رو به مرور هر جا به مشکل برخوردم ...
1.یه راهنمایی کلی plz :دی  (مثلا باید از آرایه ها استفاده کنم؟؟  اصلا چه الگوریتمی نیازه؟)
2.با استفاده ار چه تابعی میشه فهمید مثلا یوزر چه فلشی رو فشار داده؟؟
3. استارتش رو که زدم میام بقیه سوالامو میپرسم .... :قلب:

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام.
دوست من اینگونه نمی شود.
نوشتن این برنامه در محیط ویژال سی ++ کار خیلی مشکلی است.چراکه تابع goto(x,y) را باید خودت کد کنی.
به هر حال نیازی به آرایه ها نداری.
در کل برنامه ی سختی نیست.ولی کار داره.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## Sundown

سلام
برای این کار شما باید کار با کتابخانه گرافیگی سی پلاس پلاس رو بلد باشید. کار سختی هم نیست فقط وقت گیره. به نظر من توی ( فقط نظر شخصی من هست ) توربو سی پلاس پلاس بنویسی خیلی راحت تری






> 2.با استفاده ار چه تابعی میشه فهمید مثلا یوزر چه فلشی رو فشار داده؟؟


هر کلید یک کد داره که شما میتونید با استفاده از تابع ()Getch به کد کلید فشرده شده پی ببرید

----------


## rezabnm

سلام  دوست عزیز
من خودم دستی در طراحی بازی دارم اگه ممکنه برام نحوه بازی رو شرح بده تا بتونم  اگر بلد بودم در ایجاد اون بهت کمک کنم ,لطفا توضیح خودتو تو این صفحه بنویس چون دوستای دیگمم میخوان توضیح تو ببینن و به منم کمک کنن چون از منم وارد ترن تو این کارا :لبخند:  امید وارم بامشورت هم بتونیم این بازیم طراحی کنیم تا به تجربه هممون افزوده بشه :لبخند گشاده!: .

----------


## leopard

> با سلام.
> دوست من اینگونه نمی شود.
> نوشتن این برنامه در محیط ویژال سی ++ کار خیلی مشکلی است.چراکه تابع goto(x,y) را باید خودت کد کنی.
> به هر حال نیازی به آرایه ها نداری.
> در کل برنامه ی سختی نیست.ولی کار داره.
> خدانگهدار.


مرسی از جوابت.
خودم کد کنم یعنی این؟
void gotoxy(int x, int y)
{
  COORD point;
  point.X = x; point.Y = y;
  SetConsoleCursorPosition(GetStdHandle(STD_OUTPUT_H  ANDLE),
                           point);
}





> سلام
> برای این کار شما باید کار با کتابخانه گرافیگی سی پلاس پلاس رو بلد باشید. کار سختی هم نیست فقط وقت گیره. به نظر من توی ( فقط نظر شخصی من هست ) توربو سی پلاس پلاس بنویسی خیلی راحت تری
> 
> 
> 
> 
> هر کلید یک کد داره که شما میتونید با استفاده از تابع ()Getch به کد کلید فشرده شده پی ببرید



مرسی از جوابت.من باید با visual studio 2008 محیط console کار کنم...اینم انگار graphic.h نداره...میشه اضافش کرد؟ اگه آره چطوری؟





> سلام  دوست عزیز
> من خودم دستی در طراحی بازی دارم اگه ممکنه برام نحوه بازی رو شرح بده تا بتونم اگر بلد بودم در ایجاد اون بهت کمک کنم ,لطفا توضیح خودتو تو این صفحه بنویس چون دوستای دیگمم میخوان توضیح تو ببینن و به منم کمک کنن چون از منم وارد ترن تو این کارا امید وارم بامشورت هم بتونیم این بازیم طراحی کنیم تا به تجربه هممون افزوده بشه.



مرسی از جوابت ... چه توضیحی آخه؟ بازی snake دیگه معلومه چیه دیگه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام
میتونی از کتابخونه های گرافیکی مثل OpenGL و یا DirectX استفاده کنی. من خودم با OpenGL کار میکنم که هم سرعت بالایی داره و کیفیت و دقت زیاد رو داره. توی کتاب زیر هم نوحوه استفاده از کی بورد و ماوس و هم موارد دیگه مثل ساخت منو گرافیک شرح داده شده ( فصل اول و قسمت ریاضیات کتب رو نخون):

http://users.tabrizu.ac.ir/jmehri/Le...aftGRAPHIC.pdf


برای تشخیص موقعیت مار و برخوردها و موارد دیگه باید از ماتریس استفاده کنی که اون رو هم میتونی با یک آرایه 2 دوبعدی درست کنی. من یک کلاس برای کار با ماتریسها هم نوشتم که شاید به دردت بخوره. فقط لطف کن اگه متوجه باگ و یا موردی مثل اون شدی به من اطلاع بده:

http://comtabriz.blogfa.com/post-4.aspx

----------

